# How do the Claroswiss filters work?



## Matt1983 (May 7, 2020)

Hi. I just wondered if anyone knows how the new Claroswiss filters in the sage machines work. Does the water run in and out of it when the water passes through when brewing, or does it just sit and soften the water when the water tank has water in it? Just a bit curious as the water doesn't seem to have any passageways for the water to pass in and out.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

Nobody knows!

The water definitely runs through it because when(ever?) I put a new one in I get an airlock and the machine stops working. I think it may pull water through the edges at the bottom (there are fine gaps there).


----------

